# why does the imperium keep hold to feral and feudal worlds



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

as most of you know feral worlds are imperium worlds, where the imperium has not introduced advance technology to the people of the feral worlds.. they act like hunter-gatherers, in clans. 

they possess technology equivalent to Old Earth's Stone Age, Bronze Age or early Iron Age cultures..

most don't know that there actually part of the Imperium, until they become space marines (since feudal words are prize places for Space Marine recruitment)

feudal words are imperium worlds= to earth's middle ages and rennisance.. so a little more advance then feral words, but still less advanced to "current imperium technology"..

Feral and Feudal words still pay tithe to the Imperium, but are at a really low grade..

what i want to know is

- why hasn't the imperium try to present advance technology to these words

- and why does the imperium even have these words under there rule (even though feral and feudal worlds pay tithe.. it just seems like no point to having them).. let them do there own thing


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Emperorguard500 said:


> what i want to know is
> 
> - why hasn't the imperium try to present advance technology to these words
> 
> - and why does the imperium even have these words under there rule (even though feral and feudal worlds pay tithe.. it just seems like no point to having them).. let them do there own thing


Well, good questions. Though I haven't read many descriptions of feral/feudal worlds from the perspective of the inhabitants of those worlds, from what I understand, they were cut off during the Age of Strife and did not advance technologically or culturally. This means that Imperial ships from the sky are, more often than not, seen as harbingers of a powerful god, and they should be feared/worshiped. If the Imperium came and started to propagate all their technology, it would be such a cultural shock that the people of those worlds would most likely reject it completely. The Imperium would have to introduce new technology slowly and gradually, unless of course a feral/feudal world is threatened and an Imperial Guard regiment comes to defend it. Then it's a bunch of crazy armored guys shooting magical weapons that spit out light.

As for why the Imperium even has these worlds under their rule, that's simpler to answer. The Imperium is tasked by the Emperor to integrate *all* human worlds. It's the same ideology that could be found in the Great Crusade, that of a manifest destiny in which humanity rules the stars - united. There's a practical purpose, of course, one that you admitted yourself: feral worlds often provide prime recruitment stock for Space Marines. Feudal worlds, though hampered technologically, can still produce things like food and basic goods that could be used by other Imperial worlds, though more often than not, the tax rate on feudal worlds is so low that basically, all they have to do is obey their planetary governor and resist the temptations of Chaos.


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

it must be hard being a citizen of a feral world... and then having these 7ft highly augmented guys with advance armor, and weapons.. coming to you and saying "oh your make a good space marine" opening your eyes to a wider galaxy....


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Emperorguard500 said:


> it must be hard being a citizen of a feral world... and then having these 7ft highly augmented guys with advance armor, and weapons.. coming to you and saying "oh your make a good space marine" opening your eyes to a wider galaxy....


That's why hypno-doctrination comes in handy :biggrin:.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Emperorguard500 said:


> it must be hard being a citizen of a feral world... and then having these 7ft highly augmented guys with advance armor, and weapons.. coming to you and saying "oh your make a good space marine" opening your eyes to a wider galaxy....



OMG! a reply in one of his own threads!!!


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

stevey293 said:


> OMG! a reply in one of his own threads!!!


i know... its strange isn't it... i thought he never do it:biggrin:


----------



## Tebok (Apr 25, 2008)

Don't they recruit Imperial Guard from some feral worlds. I do not remember the names of the regiment, but I remember hearing about one that collects scalps and bones as trophies. Another tidbit mentioned how Lasguns were very easy for people from feral worlds to use.

Oh, and there are the Attilan Rough Riders too.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Those worlds are still used for Guard recruitment. The only piece of common equipment across regiments is the lasgun after all.

Also the Imperium does advance some of those worlds. Often it's simply establishing mining bases (or whatever other valuable resources the world has) though other's are advanced more whole-heartedly.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

If the Imperium gets what it wants with mining and soldiers why should it bother helping the people of the planet... after all, the Imperium isn't exactly a benevolent regime.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 22, 2011)

Some Space Marine chapters recruit from Feral Worlds (the Mortificators, the Black Templars ...) savages living a harsh life of tribal warfare and hardships are prime recruitment material.

Same goes for Imperial Guard recruitment.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I also think that these worlds are rich in resource, labor, and stinky weed. Same reason why after all this time Africa and South America are still seen as primitive and wild places. Those places do a fine job in providing Jewles, Drugs, and Bannanas. Same with the Imperial Empire. Some worlds provide what other worlds dont want to dirty their hands with. Simple as that. 

Oh and has it been mention that they make good recruiting worlds for SMs?!


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 22, 2011)

Warlock in Training said:


> Oh and has it been mention that they make good recruiting worlds for SMs?!


Got you covered at the bottom of page 1 bro :grin:

Your point on natural resources is also a good one, I hadn't thought of that. A whole planet of untouched woods/jungles/minerals is quite a prize in itself.


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

Not to mention it's a lot easier to control a world, at those types of technological levels.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

mob16151 said:


> Not to mention it's a lot easier to control a world, at those types of technological levels.


This... Is my BOOMSTICK!


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> This... Is my BOOMSTICK!


Shop SMART,shop S'Mart.


----------

